# shooting a hex tank



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

if I weren't moving out in a few months, I'd get a long tank and put all of my plants and community fish in there, and turn my hex into a mbuma tank. This thing is just too hard to shoot! It's hard to pick a side to shoot from, and because you are scaping for four sides opposed to three, its impossible to get everything into the frame. Any ideas on how to shoot one? I have tried something new, panorama:


----------

